# Good news, bad news…..



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hooray you survived the cyclones! But watch out for the 6 foot tall birds that like to disembowel humans!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ned-to-stay-away-from-deadly-giant-birds.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if they're modern day descendants of raptors?

I see the one human death attributed to these birds occurred when two guys were trying to beat one to death and the bird fought back. Stupid humans.


----------



## GrimmEverafter (Feb 2, 2011)

Let's just hope they don't try to open doors O-o Then we'd have to call Allen Grant!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good luck if you want one of those for Thanksgiving dinner. Now just imagine that some of the prehistoric predatory birds were up to 3 meters tall.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> I wonder if they're modern day descendants of raptors?
> 
> I see the one human death attributed to these birds occurred when two guys were trying to beat one to death and the bird fought back. Stupid humans.


kinda funny you say that because I watched a show on tv once about large birds and it did indeed compare the claws of these to those of a raptor.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Another bird to add to the hate list. Anyone who challenges one of those gets what they deserve!


----------



## BarkAtTheMoon (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol.. I wouldnt want to get near one of those things


----------

